# Alaska Outbackers



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I see alot of Outbacks here in the Great state of Alaska and was wondering where everyone is? I was in a friends sub division the other day (Equestrian Acres) and spotted several Outbacks in only a few blocks. I am located in Palmer how about you?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am in Anchorage but have been down in NM for the past two months training for my job. We got out a few times this past summer but not nearly enough for me. I just got the OB back from Simmons after having it winterized and some repairs done to the plumbing due to freeze damage.

I too have seen quite a few in my local area and wonder about them.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> I am in Anchorage but have been down in NM for the past two months training for my job. We got out a few times this past summer but not nearly enough for me. I just got the OB back from Simmons after having it winterized and some repairs done to the plumbing due to freeze damage.
> 
> I too have seen quite a few in my local area and wonder about them.


What part of NM are you in? I work here a couple of weeks a month, but live in IA.
Ken


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Chasn said:


> I am in Anchorage but have been down in NM for the past two months training for my job. We got out a few times this past summer but not nearly enough for me. I just got the OB back from Simmons after having it winterized and some repairs done to the plumbing due to freeze damage.
> 
> I too have seen quite a few in my local area and wonder about them.


What part of NM are you in? I work here a couple of weeks a month, but live in IA.
Ken
[/quote]

I don't stay there. I was only down there attending a class at White Sands. I stayed in Las Cruces while I was there. While it was nice to visit, just too hot for me. There was a reason I didn't move back to Southern Arizona when I left the service. I will take cold over heat any day.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I see alot of Outbacks here in the Great state of Alaska and was wondering where everyone is? I was in a friends sub division the other day (Equestrian Acres) and spotted several Outbacks in only a few blocks. I am located in Palmer how about you?


Alaska PFLOCK, I live in Equestrian Acres and my 26RS was probally one of the OBs you spotted. It is in storage now though. There are 2 other OBs in the "hood" that I know of (one other is a 26RS too)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahumadas said:


> I see alot of Outbacks here in the Great state of Alaska and was wondering where everyone is? I was in a friends sub division the other day (Equestrian Acres) and spotted several Outbacks in only a few blocks. I am located in Palmer how about you?


Alaska PFLOCK, I live in Equestrian Acres and my 26RS was probally one of the OBs you spotted. It is in storage now though. There are 2 other OBs in the "hood" that I know of (one other is a 26RS too)
[/quote]

Ahumadas- Great. We have two 26RS and a Roo in our sub division, Majestic Hills. Thanks for your reply. Anyone else feel free to chime in.


----------

